# Scale question...



## shaggy68 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all...I have a 1/32 scale Loach and want to add side guns to it...I cant find any guns in 1/32 I like, so was going to try a different scale...Would 1/35 or 1/24 scale guns match up well to a 1/32 helo?...Thanks...

Matt


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Not sure what you're building but the 1/35 scale would be a whole lot closer to 1/32 than the 1/24 would be. But then again it would depend on what type of guns.


----------



## shaggy68 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Irishtrek...The kit itself is a 1/32 Loach...But I want to customize it to look like the one in the Blue Thunder, so I need to add either M2's or modified M2's to each side...The movie database says the guns were M2's modified to look like M230 cannons, and I can get those in resin, but in 1/35 scale...So Im basically just trying to figure out how much size Im going to lose going down 1 scale on the guns...

Thanks...

Matt


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Obviously 1/35 is closer to 1/32, and they should look all right. They may look a tiny bit too small to the naked eye, but close enough. 1/24 scale guns would look too HUUUUGE on a 1/32 chopper.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd guess you're building the old Revell hunk-o-junk. Do yourself a favour and get the much better Dragon 1/35 scale kit. The Revell kit is sort of the right shape, but that's as far as it goes.

However, there's only a 10% difference between 1/32 and 1/35, so use the 35th scale guns by all means. I know that Cal-Scale used to make brass M2HB's and lots of folks used them with their 1/35 kits all through the late '70's and '80's with no problems.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cal Scale has been out of business for decades (at least the branch that made the guns, etc.) Their 1/35 successor, Collectors Brass, is also long gone. 

For the chopper you will need some M2 aircraft style machine guns too. Even in 1/35 those are somewhat rare although you get them in the Academy US MG set.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.squadron.com/product-p/ac35246.htm

Just one of many .50 cals available from AFV, Tamiya, Dragon...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> http://www.squadron.com/product-p/ac35246.htm
> 
> Just one of many .50 cals available from AFV, Tamiya, Dragon...


The gun in the top center is the closest to what you need. It has the aircraft type jacketed barrel. None of the others are suitable for aircraft use. However, it still has the ground type receiver with hand grips and firing triggers. That will all need to be replaced with a firing solenoid, etc. Academy's set has two of these guns in one box.


----------



## shaggy68 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys...I appreciate it...

Matt


----------



## shaggy68 (Feb 4, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> The gun in the top center is the closest to what you need. It has the aircraft type jacketed barrel. None of the others are suitable for aircraft use. However, it still has the ground type receiver with hand grips and firing triggers. That will all need to be replaced with a firing solenoid, etc. Academy's set has two of these guns in one box.


What about the .50 cal guns that come in some of those quad .50 vehicle kits?...Would those guns likely have the right setup on them, meaning no hand grips or triggers?...I was looking at the Academy MG set, but they all have the hand grips/triggers on them too...

Matt


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those still have the wrong barrel. You need the aircraft type barrel. The hand grips in the back are separate parts so leave those off. Also I wouldn't buy a $45 halftrack to take the .50s from. The guns on the quad Maxon gun turret used in the halftracks have hand grips anyway.

This might help...

Here is a .50 cal fitted to a Huey. It has the aircraft type barrel with a cooling jacket, and the firing triggers replaced by some sort of solenoid. It still has the handles, though. This still seems to be a hand fired weapon and it is just swiveled to the rear. The ring sight is folded back on top too.










Here is the standard armor/ground version of the .50 M2. The triggers are the tabs at the top, between the two hand grips.


----------

